# Russians are still crazy



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

And their heavy metal opera music is an interesting sound

https://vimeo.com/69902886


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

holy sheep shit!


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Still crazy.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl5lPRiOma0


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

yesimapirate said:


> And their heavy metal opera music is an interesting sound
> 
> https://vimeo.com/69902886


What do you call that cataraft looking boat?


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

At least they've started wearing PFDs and helmets. Shoot these guys even have safety guys setup with throw bags.


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

sweep type paddle craft wood beams and clipped in.. are they innovative or yahoo`s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2Vey33cFrk


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

If I had the time and money the Ural Mountains and Siberian rivers would be on my to do list. Those russkis are crazy though, that water is dam cold. I appreciate the Russian can do attitude. Except for when I get bumped out of a raft surf spot on my local run by a regular "team Russia"....or should I say "team Russia plus one Ukraine" . It's all cool. We all crack some beers and laughs at the takeout.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Vodka's a helluva drug


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

daairguy said:


> What do you call that cataraft looking boat?


I would call it - "Hey 3 buddies, boy do I have a trip for you! All you need is a helmet and a the floatiest lifejacket known to man."

There's a hour+ long version of that 2003 video with the sweep looking thing and the 2 donuts with wood as the "frame". In my book that's was - Russians are crazy muther f'ers. I'm considering my post part 2 of that.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

those life jackets are so cool!


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

In addition to being an amazing story of some Americans getting way more gnarly than they bargained for while boating in Russia during the end of the cold war, the novel wonderfully details these homemade Russian boats and dyi ingenuity on a multi week self support in the Alti region.

http://www.amazon.com/Brothers-Bashkaus-Siberian-Paddling-Adventure/dp/1555916082


----------



## salsasean (Apr 20, 2005)

I put in on the Grand 3 weeks ago and there was a group from Russia launching. One of their boats looked kind of like this. I also watched them put a wine cork in a whole for a patch. Why not? Seemed to work. We saw them on the river only once and the pulled over to pump up their boats. Go figure. Awesome.


----------



## bob larrabee (Apr 4, 2007)

we sent a monkey into space, they sent some guy. We spent millions on a zero gravity pen, they used a pencil. Same shit different bad ass activity.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

Lotta carnage in that vid. Homemade catarafty thing... gnarly.



bob larrabee said:


> we sent a monkey into space, they sent some guy.


Actually we sent fruit flies, then monkeys and mice.

The Russians sent a couple of dogs. 

Then the Russians "some guy" named Yuri Alekseyevich Gagarin.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

The guy just put out another video 2 weeks ago, and he's got several others that are just as crazy. Makes me feel like I play in the kiddy pool.

https://vimeo.com/144474091


----------



## bluebtr (May 27, 2011)

:shock:Just when you think you are a badass for runnin the MFS at 9' you see these crazy mofos. Strapping the frame together with straps of rubber and running that knar!I feel worthless and weak! Hauling your rig over a mountain range will make you rethink bringing the horseshoes and a 140qt cooler of beer!!I hope we don't ever go to war with them, they will chew us up and S#$t us out the other end!


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ffptk9jNF1I


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

A glorious way to die is great entertainment! It makes this old fart want to go for one last glorious run.

Reminds me of when we started running in the late 60's early 70's. Except no self respecting Russian would wear Kapok.


----------

